#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  September Member of The Month - Keeper of the Inn

## V

A new Month and another great Member to celebrate!  ::D: 




> hmm, I'm the good kind of crazy


Pretty much sums him up. When I first met him I thought he was a little insane and he's only really ever assured me of that  ::XD:: 

Since joining RPA way back in July 2010 he's become active in many parts of the forum. From joining many, many roleplays (and creating his own) to posting his poetry and things in the blogs. He has also offered himself as a mentor and recently he's even helped out with judging our Summer Photography Contest.

So For September we'd like to award Keeper of the Inn as our Member of the Month!

Keeper of the Inn is really nice to everyone he meets - I've never really seen him get annoyed at all and he tries to avoid any drama that comes up. Keeper is one of the most energetic and hyper  people I've ever met  often you'll meet him hanging about in Downtown, talking in the Clubs section or just playing/ being crazy in the many spam games. You should ask him a question some time too! 

Keeper of the Inn is very dedicated to the roleplays he joins, always an active and energetic part of the OOC. Not to mention he keeps up a constant stream of IC posts. Keeper has played in a heap of different roleplays since joining RPA, several of which have made it to the hall of fame! Currently he's in several  including, The Unseen, Until Kingdom Comes, Eden Academy, Blood Red Sunrise: The Path to Oblivion and Evolved Humans Academy.  ::): 

Keeper loves to create characters, especially if they include magic or are Mage-based. He's versitile when playing them too, genders, professions -  whatever else, he likes to play all sorts of characters. You should check out his arena characters and challenge him sometime. 

He likes to listen to Mumford and Sons, does programming stuff in school, and wants the soul of Donald Trump (cause the devil would want it also.. so he would have something that the devil didn't have!)  ::XD::  

So! Let's congratulate Keeper of the Inn and give him a great month of  September!

----------


## Ace of Hearts

Congrats Keeper of the Inn!

----------


## stevezilla

CONGRATS KEEPER OF THE INN!!!!! it seems that I'm nit the only crazy hyper one around here!

----------


## Flex

Congraaaaaaatulations.

----------


## Kris



----------


## Koti~

Congrats to... wait what? *does double take*

wow... thank you guys. I am glad to have been selected for member of the month. I promise to do it up right and make September as insane as possible, to spread my love to all of you!

----------


## Strange Nerd Girl

::aaa::  CONGRATES!  ::D: 

 :~hippie~:  :jump:  :Peace:  :(sparta):

----------


## Anne Bonny

Keeper is someone who always makes me smile, is enthusiastic and talented in writing, and is an absolute blast to rp with.  

Congrats, my friend!  You totally deserve this!

Now let's PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ru

Congrats, Keeper 8D *high five*

----------


## Auki

Congratulations!  :C::

----------


## CALYPSO

Congratulations Keeper! You deserve it!!  :=D:

----------


## Alice



----------


## Wattz

Congratulations Keeper!!

----------


## Sickly

that is pretty awesome keeper

----------


## Merry



----------


## SQJ

WELL FUCKING DONE DUDE YOUR TOTALLY ONE OF MY FAVOURITE HUMAN BEINGS FOR A FUCKING REASON DUDE!!!

You gettting this award is just too fucking awesome!! Too awesome!!

----------


## Mysteria

Keeper!!!!  You soooo deserve this! Thank you for being such a great part of RPA, you make it soooooooo much fun!!  Congrats!!  <3

----------


## Ixajin

Congrats Keeper!

----------


## Tune

Congratulations, Keeper ^^

----------


## Nazgul

It looks like you're a keeper Keeper.  :XD:   Sorry, I couldn't help it.  Congrats dude!

----------


## AngelicAsylum

Congrats!!  :^_^:

----------


## Cheveyo

Ahhh congratulations! *tons of balloons and exploding confetti*



Spoiler: TIME TO PARTAY!

----------


## Koti~

Thank you everyone

And I love the cats!!!

----------


## Kiall

A plague on all your houses for not thinking of it first!



Spoiler:  Les Miserable's Keeper of The Inn 



 
		 Welcome, Monsieur, sit yourself down
And meet the best innkeeper in town
As for the rest, all of 'em crooks:
Rooking their guests and crooking the books
Seldom do you see 
Honest men like thee
A gent of good intent
Who's content to be

Keeper of The Inn, doling out the charm
Ready with a handshake and an open palm
Tells a saucy tale, makes a little stir
Customers appreciate a bon-viveur
Glad to do a friend a favor
Doesn't cost him to be nice
But nothing gets you nothing
Everything has got a little price!

Keeper of The Inn, master of the zoo
Ready to relieve 'em of a sou or two
Watering the wine, making up the weight
Pickin' up their knick-knacks when they can't see straight
Everybody loves a landlord
Everybody's bosom friend
he do whatever pleases
Jesus! Won't I bleed 'em in the end!


Keeper of The Inn, quick to catch yer eye
Never wants a passerby to pass him by
Servant to the poor, butler to the great
Comforter, philosopher, and lifelong mate!
Everybody's boon companion
Everybody's chaperone


But lock up your valises
Jesus! Won't he skin you to the bone!

Enter Monsieur, lay down your load
Unlace your boots, rest from the road
This weighs a ton, travel's a curse
But here we strive to lighten your purse
Here the goose is cooked
Here the fat is fried
And nothing's overlooked
Till hes satisfied

Food beyond compare. Food beyond belief
Mix it in a mincer and pretend it's beef
Kidney of a horse, liver of a cat
Filling up the sausages with this and that
Residents are more than welcome
Bridal suite is occupied
Reasonable charges
Plus some little extras on the side!

Charge 'em for the lice, extra for the mice
Two percent for looking in the mirror twice
Here a little slice, there a little cut
Three percent for sleeping with the window shut
When it comes to fixing prices
There are a lot of tricks he knows
How it all increases, all them bits and pieces
Jesus! It's amazing how it grows!


Keeper of The Inn, quick to catch yer eye
Never wants a passerby to pass him by
Servant to the poor, butler to the great
Comforter, philosopher, and lifelong mate!
Everybody's boon companion
Gives 'em everything he's got


Dirty bunch of geezers
Jesus! What a sorry little lot!

:
I used to dream that I would meet a prince
But God Almighty, have you seen what's happened since?

Keeper of The Inn? Isn't worth me spit!
`Comforter, philosopher' and lifelong shit!
Cunning little brain, regular Voltaire
Thinks he's quite a lover but there's not much there
What a cruel trick of nature landed me with such a louse
God knows how I've lasted living with this bastard in the house!


Keeper of The Inn


Keeper and a half!

Comforter, philosopher


Ah, don't make me laugh!


Servant to the poor, butler to the great


Hypocrite and toady and inebriate!


Everybody bless the landlord!
Everybody bless his spouse!


Everybody raise a glass


Raise it up the master's arse


Everybody raise a glass to the Keeper of The Inn!
	



you're welcome  :XD:

----------


## stevezilla



----------


## V



----------


## stevezilla

Lolcats are better than shampange…

----------


## SQJ

Inn keeper of awesome!!

----------


## Kris

Way to go dude  :=D:

----------


## Merry



----------


## stevezilla

Lolcats are awesome, good choice Merry! Any way… *Congrats!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Wattz



----------

